

5 Minutes to a better Gmail Inbox - ksowocki
http://owocki.com/2012/09/10/5-minutes-to-a-productive-gmail-inbox/

======
dredmorbius
And here's why that doesn't scale: mail from the past two days (that I haven't
already adjudicated): 358 messages. There's another few hundred I've already
dealt with today.

Going through those, one at a time, through the GMail interface is simply too
slow for words.

Yes, much of that is automated systems-generated messages, but I've got to
look at 'em.

How do I tame the tiger?

1\. Filters. Mail is bucketed by category. This ... mostly works.

2\. Mutt. For serious email processing, I switch to my mutt session, which
runs in screen, with windows open to my high-traffic folders (it's fetched
regularly using offlineimap). Using '~l' filtering, grab a slew of related
messages. I can down-arrow through them much faster than I can view them in
GMail (several messages/second). Tag the lot, and delete or archive. If
necessary, forward to relevant party/ies with information, and/or resolve the
issue identified by the mails. Rinse, wash, repeat.

